# Door/drawer catch



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm having trouble sourcing a drawer catch. Could any of you good people point me in the right direction on the internet to an on line store.

I've spent ages looking but can't find any. Hole centre is 41mm. Colour isn't important. 

I'm assuming it's a generic item, but if not the the motorhome is a Burstner Solano.

Thanks in advance.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you tried O'Leary's - they are reckoned to be the best.

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave.

Just had a look, but can't see any. (But the wife does often say that my eyes are painted on)


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Would one of the more conventional metal ones fit:

http://camperukonline.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=980

Worth a try for a Quid?


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Found them a bit further down the page. Well done that man.

http://camperukonline.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=1370

Thank you.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

...and 30p cheaper!


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Mmmm

Just gone to the checkout page and I've noticed the following


> CamperUK Online is temporarily closed. You may create a CamperUK Online account, login to your CamperUK Online account, and add products to your shopping cart. Your shopping cart will be saved for delayed checkout.
> 
> We plan to reopen:


Might have to look elsewhere


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

give emm bee ring I got my door catch from them last week they seem to have lots of burstner stuff in stock.

http://www.emm-bee.co.uk/parts_enquiry.php

Alan


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Morphology said:


> Would one of the more conventional metal ones fit:
> 
> http://camperukonline.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=980
> 
> Worth a try for a Quid?


I replaced all of ours with metal ones - the plastic ones aren't really up to the job are they.

If you can't get them from the sources mentioned, have a look on ebay - that's where I sourced ours.

Colin


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

These brown catches are manufactured by Fawo and the UK trade supplier is Miriad Products whose part number is 01598T62091. Given the trade price I would expect retail pricing to be about 15p.

These are commonly used by many manufactures and are prone to breaking over time. I used to order them in bulk from Adria until I realised Miriad stocked them at a greatly reduced price, so pricing will vary for these dependent on where the dealer purchased them from.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Chris

Looks like its trade only and the on line catalogue isn't available.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning pmcclure, 

Yes, they are trade only as I indicated in my original post. The online catalogue should hopefully be available within the coming weeks all being well.

Miriad Products are one of three UK distributors for Truma and they operate out of the same building so the majority of UK dealers will be account holders so you could contact your preferred dealer who if they don't stock could order for you.

Regards,
Chris


----------

